# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenende: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## PontifexM (16. November 2008)

die band ist göttlich ! wer QOTSA mag wird diese auch mögen...


----------



## Jycano (16. November 2008)

Kyuss hören sich richtig gut an!


----------



## kyuss1975 (16. November 2008)

*ohhhhh! großes kompliment und anerkennung für den redakteur!*

*ich bin also doch nicht allein!*

*ein tipp noch: auf 180g vinyl und einem guten plattenspielersystem kommt kyuss nocheinmal so geil!*

*was stonerrock angeht kann ich noch empfehlen:*

*truckfighters (ca)*
*fu manchu (ca)* 
die alten sachen von* monstermagnet (ny)*
*spiritual beggars (swe)*
*nebula (ca)*
*unida* (kyuss-nachfolger)* (ca)*
*queens of the stoneage *(kyuss-nachfolger) *(ca) *
*hermano *(auch kyuss-nachfolger) *(natürlich auch aus californien)*
*orange goblin (uk)*
*electric wizard *(eher schon stoner-doom) *(uk)*
*reverend bizzare *(auch schon mehr stoner-doom) *(fin)*
*alabama thunder pussy (al)*
*mannhai (fin)*
*wolfmother (aus)*

*hoffe ich habe den einen oder anderen jetzt auf was gebracht!*

*aber kyuss ist halt immer noch ungeschlagen!*

.


----------



## DerZwerg (16. November 2008)

gefällt mir daumen hoch


----------



## guna7 (16. November 2008)

Erinnert mich ein kleines bisschen an Black Sabbath.


----------



## duese22 (16. November 2008)

Yeah, gute Auswahl!
Da merkt man die gute (Rüthener ) Kinderstube...haha.
Hab mich am Freitag mal wieder auf so eine fürchterliche Pseudo-House Massenveranstaltung scheuchen lasssen. Das! war langatmig, 5h lang der gleiche Song, zum. kam es mir wirklich so vor...dagegen verblassen Kyuss´s ausgedehnte Parts zur reinen Kurzweil...

Cheers!


----------



## kyuss1975 (16. November 2008)

guna7 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein kleines bisschen an Black Sabbath.


 
ja black sabbath werden ja als die urväter der richtungen stoner, doom und gothic angesehen. 
nicht zu unterschätzen ist bei vielen stonerbands auch der einfluß von pink floyd, deep purple oder led zeppelin.

insbesondere wenn man wolfmother hört, denkt man eigentlich, diese könnten die direkte nachfolge von led zeppelin sein.

*rock´n roll stirbt halt nie!*


----------



## kyuss1975 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Was soll das denn sein?*



lllllll schrieb:


> Das da oben ist kacka, ich würde empfehlen:
> 
> *Anica Milenkovic - Gde Si*
> *Boban Rajovic - Flasa (Remix 2007)*
> ...


 
*oida! balkanpolka kannst dir sonst wohin stecken!*

.


----------



## kyuss1975 (16. November 2008)

lllllll schrieb:


> Na komm, bei so vielen Jugos und Türken in Deutschland müßt ihr Deutschen ja ohnehin schon auf den "Geschmack" gekommen sein  (wenn auch unfreiwillig)
> 
> Es lebe "multikulti"  haha


 

multikulti find ich ja okay aber diese art von musik fördert bei mir den brechreiz.
aber gut das geschmäcker verschieden sind.


----------



## lllllll (16. November 2008)

> multikulti find ich ja okay aber diese art von musik fördert bei mir den brechreiz.



Willst doch wohl den schönen Mercedes CL600 oder BMW M3 (alles auf Kredit natürlich) nicht vollkotzen wenn der mit offenen Fenstern und Balkanschlager vorbeifährt!!


----------



## Myrkvidr (16. November 2008)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> *reverend bizzare *(auch schon mehr stoner-doom) *(fin)*



LOL! Sag denen mal, dass du sie für Stoner hälst - dafür werden sie dich umgehend veprügeln wollen (allerdings weden sie das nue SAGEN und niemals TUN, wie mich die Erfahrung gelehrt hat, hehehe...). Die gehören doch zum ultra-elitären "Circle Of True Doom" vom Solstice-Gitarristen (offensichtlich eine Vereinigung für Leute, die in ihrer Freizeit nichts zu tun haben oder eben NUR und IMMER Freizeit haben) 

Aber deine Bandauflistung ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Dark Mark (17. November 2008)

nicht mein Ding die playlist aber nagut wems gefällt


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2008)

ich bitte -wieder einmal- darum, *werbung* doch bitte auch als solche zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## kyuss1975 (17. November 2008)

Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Die gehören doch zum ultra-elitären "Circle Of True Doom" vom Solstice-Gitarristen
> 
> Aber deine Bandauflistung ist wirklich gut!


 

danke! jaja der circle of true doom. daran sieht man wiedereinmal das fanatismus immer einen schlechten beigeschmack hat und nicht sehr förderlich ist.

für diesen circle bin ich aber auch wohl zuwenig böse, schwerfällig und finster dreinschauend.
.


----------



## kyuss1975 (17. November 2008)

lllllll schrieb:


> Willst doch wohl den schönen Mercedes CL600 oder BMW M3 (alles auf Kredit natürlich) nicht vollkotzen wenn der mit offenen Fenstern und Balkanschlager vorbeifährt!!


 

*oh doch! das ist einer meiner größten wunschträume!*


----------



## Myrkvidr (17. November 2008)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> für diesen circle bin ich aber auch wohl zuwenig böse, schwerfällig und finster dreinschauend.
> .



lol! Das hast du ganz gut erkannt - besonders das mit dem "schwerfällig" 
Aber auf dem Doom Shall Rise gucken die auch nur so lange böse, bis sich völlig dicht sind - und danach gucken sie nur böse, wenn sie nicht genug Aufmerksamtkeit bekommen 
Wobei unverständlicherweise auch ein paar ganz Nette dabei sind (der Jochen von Mirror of Deception ist definitiv zu fröhlich für den Verein!)


----------



## kyuss1975 (17. November 2008)

*@* *Myrkvidr* 

ich finds sowieso blöd das die metaller auf den fotos immer bös dreinschauen. man hat den eindruck die sind immer schlecht drauf.

ich für meinen teil würd lachen aufm bandfoto und ein hawaiihemd anhaben. aber ich spiele ja auch in keiner band.


----------

